# Pseudocreoboter wahlbergii - Spiny Flower Mantis - UD 03.09



## ThorEH (Aug 5, 2007)

Pseudocreoboter wahlbergii












..eating an ant






Got these from Ian at InsectStore.com yesterday. Beatiful specimens !


----------



## HelloKitty (Aug 5, 2007)

Very beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## Engraver30 (Aug 5, 2007)

Awsome pics


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 5, 2007)

I love the little 9 on the wing buds


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 5, 2007)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 6, 2007)

Wonderful pic! Looks like a subadult male, best of luck!


----------



## ThorEH (Aug 7, 2007)

Got a good portrait of my female Flower Mantis today


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 7, 2007)

That's a really great picture. After you touch it up a little, it'll be the most awesome ever.


----------



## Ian (Aug 13, 2007)

Fantastic photos Thoreh


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 13, 2007)

Lovely pics!!


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 13, 2007)

Man Yen whats with the weird Japanese cartoon things lol anyways i can't wait till mine come. Lovely details on the antenna


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 13, 2007)

Very nice pic's!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 13, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2007)

no way! i always wanted one of these


----------



## Djoul (Aug 14, 2007)

My god what pictures ! you are an artist !

And what specie.... One of my favourite


----------



## Minicuk (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Djoul,

if I have reproduction  

[SIZE=8pt]PS: A moins que tu en trouve à Juvisy...sinon je penserais à toi  [/SIZE]


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 14, 2007)

> Man Yen whats with the weird Japanese cartoon things lol anyways i can't wait till mine come. Lovely details on the antenna


Weird? Come on Robomantis don't they look nices?  Got those from my wife's :wink:


----------



## Djoul (Aug 14, 2007)

hehehe no problem damien

Clearly that they are nice...


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2007)

> > Man Yen whats with the weird Japanese cartoon things lol anyways i can't wait till mine come. Lovely details on the antenna
> 
> 
> Weird? Come on Robomantis don't they look nices?  Got those from my wife's :wink:


Yes, he is a character called Onion because he's an onion. At first i thought he was a cat.


----------



## ThorEH (Sep 3, 2007)

A couple of new pics today...


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice pics and fine yen lol


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow nice, like the first one, looks like predator with its pedipalps open like that lol


----------

